# Remote beeps



## johnfin (Jun 9, 2013)

Sometimes when I go to lock my car the car honks 5 times quickly and wont lock the doors. What does this mean?


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

It means that one of the doors is open (or at least,the BCM THINKS one of the doors is open...)


----------



## Unknown1 (Jan 13, 2010)

I had this issue sometime ago. Turned out soon after I had pulled the door lock plunger off the red retainer clip was no longer strong and the threads stripped causing the lock not to actually lock on the passanger side. Took me a good amount of time to finally figure that one out.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Pretty common for the door lock actuator to fail. Next time it does it check both your doors to see if they locked


----------



## johni53 (Feb 10, 2010)

johnfin said:


> Sometimes when I go to lock my car the car honks 5 times quickly and wont lock the doors. What does this mean?


Yeah, one of your door locks is sticking. The surrounding plastic part will sometimes stick to the actual lock. It's a pain, maybe try some vaseline to keep it from sticking. My driver's side door lock's threads are stripped but the passenger side sticks from time to time, usually if the passenger puts their arm down on the door lock, pushing the lock down into the door.
It's happened enough to where I know exactly what the problem is when the horn honks 5 times. Good luck.


----------



## iwant2buyaGTO (Dec 17, 2009)

I am having the same problem. The alarm will go off and beep 5 times. Its my driver side that doesn't lock. I believe it is sticking or either the threads are worn out. Sometimes randomly it will work but lately i have to go around through the passengers side and lock it. Any know how to fix this?


----------

